# Question For Look Owners



## bikenbo (Aug 9, 2002)

I have an opportunity to get a 2003 Look KG361 frame and fork for about $800. I'm planning on putting Ultegra tripple parts I have on another bike on it and using it for climbing rides. First, is this a good deal? Second, would this frame make a good climbing bike. I'm trying to keep the cost down, I've had an aluminum bike for 3 years and I really like the look of the Look.

Thanks for your input,
Chris


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*Not a bad deal.*

I've seen better, though. They have discontinued the 361 but it survives now as the 451 with some changes. I had one for a year and it is a great bike-fairly stiff yet really comfortable and stable. How big are you? If you are smaller it will be a better climbing bike. it isn't ultra light but with a triple it should prove to be a good climbing machine. I got rid of mine ONLY because I got a great deal on a new KG 461-a little lighter and a little stiffer, FWIW


----------

